# Audison LRX5.600 5 channel amp (my auction)



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Audison LRX5 600 Old School Audiophile Car Amplifier | eBay


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

2 days left


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

over in 4 hours


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Someone could get a great deal!


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

i know i think i paid 250ish for it but who knows the way amps passed through my house. there was a member on here that hooked me up with the crossover cover and a missing screw. deleted my email from him and only have his phone number or i would give him props.


----------

